# Introducing Toby



## Trish17 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, just stumbled on this website and thought it would be a great place to share info on cockerpoos. Ours is called Toby, just 16wks old and bonded beautifully with our huge, 4yr old German Shepherd, Bruce - talk about little and large 😍. I've been feeding Toby on Lily's Kitchen organic wet food mixed with the same brand dry food - I was wondering what others feed theirs on since he's started getting a bit fussy - he actually prefers to steal Bruce's Royal Canin! Have been looking around at the options but there are so many to choose from - would love to hear others' experiences with this beautiful breed, Toby is an absolute delight 😇


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome to you, Bruce and Toby!
Poor Bruce  you'll have to explain to him that cockapoos care not one jot about social hierarchy and are almost impossible to repress 
I love GSDs, my Dad used to breed them and I've owned them in the past.... we have lots of GSD friends. Toby is very lucky to grow up with a Bruce.
Have to say - you'll enjoy the fact that Toby's coat will not come out in drifts as Bruce's does when he is shedding 
Please post lots more pictures of little and large.
Re food - there are good comparison websites around.
Dot is raw fed and I use Natural Instinct. She eats up at every meal and is enthusiastic about meal times - every though she is much more toy than food orientated when training. For me the upside of raw feeding is that she literally never has an upset stomach, her poops are small, hard and do not smell and she has boundless energy. All the time! but then that is just a Dot thing, I think


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have plenty of free time so Rufus is on homemade cooked dog food, I switch the recipes around and he seems to love most of them. Before this he was on Taste of the Wild which he did ok with but he sometimes need coaxing to finish his bowl.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute picture! welcome!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Little Toby is just lovely looking!

Bear was on Royal Canin medium puppy when I got him from the breeder, and as he never had any problems with it, I did not switch him off it. He will be ready to make the switch to adult food in another month or two, and I would like to switch him to a better brand (I'm thinking Blue Buffalo wilderness).

I would recommend checking out dogfoodadvisor to see the ratings on various brands. Royal Canin doesn't have a particularly high rating, but as it has always worked for Bear I will leave him on it until he has to switch to adult. To be honest though, if I had time I would try to make him his food homemade, as I'm sure that is better for them than eating dry kibble.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs, did you have a question? sorry I just got caught up looking at your fab picture!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie was on Acana but got fussy with it so I switched to Merrick Backcountry. It has little bits of freeze dried mixed in. She likes it and seems to prefer the smaller size kibble of this brand.


----------

